# Long flight - to wear flight socks or not?



## Jill Smith (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello,
I have had type 1 diabetes for 32 years not without problems.  I am flying to Los Angeles next week and am receiving mixed messages regarding flight socks.  I have had Intermittant claudication and because it hurt to walk I didn't do much and so put on weight and I was in a very hot country.
Now I am back in the UK and exercise considerably more, have lost about 2 stone and the weather suits me therefore I can walk quite a distance.
I had a carotidarterectomy 6 months ago and was discharged from the vascular clinic following a 6 month check up.  That dr said my blood supply to my feet seemed pretty good and that it was up to me whether I chose to wear them.  He said that as there was no pulse in my left foot (evidently 12% of people are missing this pulse).  My Gp doesn't like them(the socks).
Does anyone out there have experience of long flights and claudication?
Thank you,
J


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome Jill

You're right about decisions to wear / not wear flight socks being varied. I used to work in a travel clinic, so when asked, we used a decision making tool to make recommendations, but I no longer have access to that. Probably the best advice that the UK public can access online is at http://www.fitfortravel.nhs.uk/advice/advice-for-travellers/deep-vein-thrombosis.aspx

As you can see, there are more features to consider than just claudication and more potential solutions than just flight socks, so I think you need to consult your GP with the full print out. 

Sorry, none of us on these boards can give definitive medical advice.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 22, 2012)

_Hello Jill and Welcome to the group

Hope you have a good flight whatever you decide!_


----------



## Jill Smith (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.  I wasn't expecting medical advice as such just personal opinions.  I will try and get an appointment with my GP not always that easy and I will have a look at the link you have given, thanks again,
J
Thanks for the welcome Sazzaroo


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Jill, welcome to the forum from me too  I'm afraid I have no experience of long haul flights - my longest flight ever was only 3 hours! I hope your GP can help you come to a decision.


----------

